# Cartel Lo-Back Bindings



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

I just got the 08 Burton cartel *lo-back *bindings in white/red and they look SICK. I know these bindings are more for park but i would like an opinion on how they ride on the mountain also. Also just overall review on these bindings. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2008)

sounds good guy. i'm lookin forward to your review on how they perform. go ride em


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

I love that Burton is bringing back the mid-90s with "baseless" (est) bindings and now the lowbacks.

Basic rule for lowbacks is you gain flexibility in the park, at the loss of some all-mountain performance. Will be interested to hear your on-snow thoughts though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2008)

Yea, i'm gonna be using the bindings is a few days and I will write a review of what i think about them, but I was wondering if anyone else had them and their thoughts on them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I just used the cartel lo-back bindings for the first time and it felt great. They are pretty light weight and have a sick design on them. On the mountain they felt great but had a few rough instances carving. In the terrain park they handled very well. I was landing 180s easier then ever, which I had trouble landing usually. The lo-back gave me a lot more control in the park. The cap-strap is a first for me and the comfort was amazing. If you're looking for park bindings then I would recommend these!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

i love my p1s on my custom wide.. made for eachother almost =P 
next year i plan on getting something a little shorter maybe in the 162W range with some stiffer bindings.


----------

